# Looking for fishing partner with OB local knowledge for 31 blackfin



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

Im looking for a regular fishing partner that is a salt with plenty of knowledge to help a young guy out. I bought my boat last year with just enough know how to get to the rigs and drop some bait. Need someone to show me the ins and outs of trolling and reading electronics, current, tide and so on and help with fuel and bait, your welcome to bring some guest of your own if I dont have a crowd and they will split expenses, I fish out of orange beach and the boat is at sportsmans, i am usually there staying on it most weekends during the warm season. Not looking for any drunks but I do have a brew or two when I am fishing if not operating. Boat is a 96, 31 foot blackfin express that rides like a dream,northstar 3000 and 3100ielectronics, fighting chair and just starting to get tackle. I have 2-30w a 50w, torium 50 and a couple bottom fishing rigs so would like someone who has some tackle of thier own. Also do some diving so divers and spearfishers welcome


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

Might try to get out sat, weather dependent,for some grouper and aj or whatever else shows up. Been doing alot of work to the boat lately so gonna be a trial run before doing rig trips. Pm'd a couple guys already looking for a couple more with some experience and gear who will split fuel and bait.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Southernfan (1/21/2010)*Might try to get out sat, weather dependent,for some grouper and aj or whatever else shows up. Been doing alot of work to the boat lately so gonna be a trial run before doing rig trips. Pm'd a couple guys already looking for a couple more with some experience and gear who will split fuel and bait.


Looking mighty rough on the forecast. 

*SATURDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS INCREASING TO 20 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 
BUILDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS BECOMING MOSTLY 
ROUGH.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST
15 TO 20 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 

*SUNDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. SEAS 3 TO 5 
FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. NUMEROUS SHOWERS
AND SCATTERED THUNDERSTORMS.

When ever you want to do some diving, post up and there should be plenty of us bubble blowers that would like to go out on a nicer bigger boat during the cooler months. I know I would.


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

yea good thing its a blackfin, weather not looking good may have to try some inland fishing till the weather gets better, oh well maybe next weekend


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish out of Sportsmans a lot during the main season and work over at Sam's right down the street. I would be more than willing to help you with any advice you may have with rigging, techniques, when, wheres and hows with both inshore and offshore fishing. I work Tuesday-Saturday and usually I'm in the shop in the back corner. Stop by anytime.

Chris


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks man I shop at sams alot but bought most of my reels from j&m, I had my old boat stored there, I will drop by some time, I need a fewspinning setups anyway


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Drop me a PM anytime you want to go. I can leave just about anytime and have spent time on the Blue.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

i fish out of orange beach and have been since 96. I have also fished out of panama city also. I have tons of spots and love to tuna fish. I have a 28 cc but would like to go with you some too. I have a condo at ole river and stay there alot in the summer. [email protected] get up with me


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *Telum Pisces (1/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Southernfan (1/21/2010)*Might try to get out sat, weather dependent,for some grouper and aj or whatever else shows up. Been doing alot of work to the boat lately so gonna be a trial run before doing rig trips. Pm'd a couple guys already looking for a couple more with some experience and gear who will split fuel and bait.
> ...




It is not supposed to get rough until late on saturday. Weather window is best for Friday but saturday will be beautiful

<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: transparent 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: transparent 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: transparent 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: transparent 1px solid" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Fri Feb 19 1 PM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 68px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.3 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ENE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.20 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ENE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 68px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>6.99 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Fri Feb 19 4 PM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 67px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.23 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ENE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.26 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 67px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>5.85 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Fri Feb 19 7 PM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 69px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.3 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.27 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SSE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 69px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>7.69 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Fri Feb 19 10 PM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 67px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.52 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>3.21 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 67px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>6.22 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 1 AM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 62px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.56 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.16 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 62px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.95 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 4 AM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 63px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.52 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.16 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 63px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>3.61 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 7 AM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 68px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.52 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.16 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>E </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 68px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>6.92 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 10 AM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 71px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.56 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.18 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>E </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 71px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>9.09 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 1 PM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 73px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.72 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>3.80 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>E </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 73px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>9.85 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 4 PM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 74px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>3.74 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 74px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>10.9 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 7 PM EST </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 74px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.26 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>3.53 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 74px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>10.8 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Feb 20 10 PM EST</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *1bandit (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (1/21/2010)*
> ...


Joe do you realise that his seas report was posted about a month ago?...1/21/2010....


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought he had another post for this weekend. http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic526020-52-1.aspxwrong place, my bad


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *1bandit (2/18/2010)*I thought he had another post for this weekend. http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic526020-52-1.aspxwrong place, my bad


Joe its all good...sorry i didnt see his other post.....

sorry man.........Tight lines!


----------

